# أين ؟؟ ولماذا؟؟



## sususordo (6 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
من فضل الله ومنته أن منتدانا الغالي يعج بالمهندسين و المهندسات العاملين و الطلاب .. و جميعنا يعلم أن أماكن عمل المهندسين الطبين تختلف باختلاف المهمة أو بختلاف رغبته الشخصية و حبه للعمل .. فمن الممكن تواجده و عمله في المشافي أو مع الشركات للصيانة أو مع شركات البيع و التزويد أو ... غير ذلك الكثير .. ,أنا أود أن أطرح موضوع كإستفتاء .. لأهل المنتدى..لا للخلاف و لكن لأخذ الآراء و تناقل الخبرات .. 
و الأستفتاء هو سؤال بسيط ...
أين تحب أن تعمل؟؟و لماذا؟؟
بأن يتم تبيين طبيعة الوظيفة و إيجابياتها و سلبياتها ...

و شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 فبراير 2007)

تحية طيبة .

مبادرة ممّيزة جزيت خيرأ.

نبدأ بك لأنك المضيف .

البغدادي .


----------



## sususordo (7 فبراير 2007)

*عمل المهندس...*

إعتذار: أنا كنت سوف أكتب هذه المشاركة فوراً بعد فتح الموضوع .. و لكن لم أستطع لتأخر الوقت ..:84::84: 

مجالات عمل المهندس الطبي عديده .. ولكنها في وطننا العربي تنحصر في مجالين أو ثلاثة على الأكثر .. فهي إما في المستشفيات كمهندسين و فنيين صيانة..أو في الشركات كمهندسين مبيعات أو صيانة و تطوير ..:79: :79: 
.. 
_أنا شخصياً ما زلت طالب:85: .. و أود ان يسددني أحد من ذوي الخبرة و المعرفة إذا كنت على خطأ.._    

أما بالنسبة للعمل ..ففي بداية الأمر يجب على المهندس أن يعمل في المشافي للصيانة وما شابة .. لا يقل عن عام ولا يزيد عن ثلاثة أعوام .. مما يكسبه الخبرة و يعطيه المجال للتفتح على الأجهزة أغلبها .. ثم يتجه للتخصص في جهاز محدد .. والذي يجد نفسه فيه.. و يقيم على تطوير نفسه فيه .. و العمل على الإبحار في مجاله.. و العمل في إحدا الشركات التي "تصنع" أو بالأصح تستورد هذا النوع من الأجهزة.. و في الشركات أقسام كثر .. فمن الممكن العمل كمهندس صيانة أو تطوير أو تسويق ..

العمل في المشفافي يعطي الخبرة العملية .. و العمل في الشركة التي تحب " مع الجهاز الذي تحب" يعطي الإبداع في العمل..
وهذا ما سوف أنهجه إن شاء الله ,,
و الله ولي التوفيق و القادر عليه ...
والله أعلم .. 

وشكراً..:77::77::77:

_أرجو الإفادة... _


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم .

قمنا بتثبيت الموضوع لأتاحة الفرص للأعضاء ابداء رأيهم وردودهم للأهمية .

البغدادي


----------



## tamerelmolla (8 فبراير 2007)

قبل ان اقول أين أحب أن أعمل ولماذا ...اتمنى أولا ان تكون هناك منظومة جيدة تهتم بالمهندس الطبى من حيث الاتى:
- ان يكون واعيا " بشكل لائق" باحتياجات الطب من الهندسة و معرفة الامور الاساسية فى المجالات الطبية - للأسف يوجد بعض المهندسين ذوى الخبرات الكبيرة ولكن لا يفقهون شيئا عن الطب -.
- ما هى إمكانياته ؟ و التى من خلالها يحدد مجال عمله.
-<< مجالات العمل فى الوطن العربى تتركز على مجالين فقط - و للأسف - :
service & sells 
و قلما تجد من يهتم بالتطوير (R&D) حيث لا يوجد مشجعين لذلك - عقدة الخواجة ... كما فى المثل المصرى -
اتمنى أن أعمل فى مؤسسة عربية إهتمامها الاول هو أن تكون الاولى فى العالم فى منتجاتها و أن تنتج أجهزة (Radiology ) مثل( CT,MRI,DR,CR,PET,...) و أن أكون فى قسم ال(R&D).


----------



## امير حسين المذحجي (9 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
بس هل هناك فرص عمل للطلاب اللذين بيتخرجو من الكليات وشكرا


----------



## nedaa sade (9 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
كوني طالبه ...اتوقع انه من الصعب جدا ان تجد وظيفه للمهندس الطبي الا بالمستشفى او بشركات الاجهزه الطبيه ...ولكن كل شخص يستطيع تطوير نفسه ....واعتقد اكثر ان على كل مهندس اجهزه طبيه ان لا يتوقف عن العلم وتطوير نفسه بنفسه ...واعتقد ان الافضل ان يقوم باكمل دراسات عليا ع الاقل ليعطي التخصص حقه .....وليستطيع الابداع فيه


----------



## ابويمن (11 فبراير 2007)

احب ان اعمل في المستشفيات لافاده الناس


----------



## eng_sho (12 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أولا
 أحب الانضمام الي قافلة المهندسين العرب (كمستفيد في البدايه ) لاني لا ازال في طور الدراسه الجامعيه .
ثانيا 
أتمنى من الله العلى القدير ان يرزقني بوظيفه مع احدى الشركات العالميه للأجهزه الطبيه ولا يهمني المكان على الاطلاق .
ثالثا 
انا ارى ان الطالب نفسه هو من يحدد مكانه في هذا الواقع( أذا جد وجد كل الاماكن مفتوحه أمامه) .


----------



## Biomedical (16 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

شكرا على طرح هذا الموضوع للنقاش ،

لن أقوم هنا بالتحدث عن وظيفتي في أحد المستشفيات والتي أحبها كثيرا ولله الحمد ، ولكني سأقوم بتوجيه نصيحة للجميع من وجهة نظري فقط وبناء على الكثير من الزملاء الذين يعملون كمهندسين في المجال الطبي .

أولا من المهم كثيرا أن تحب عملك وتخلص فيه مهما كان المكان الذي تعمل فيه فهذه أمانة ولك أجر كبير عليها إن شاء الله .

بالنسبة للعمل داخل المستشفيات ، فهو يتيح لك تعلم الكثير الكثير عن المعدات الطبية و الأنظمة داخل المستشفيات وهي جدا مفيدا وخاصة في المستشفيات ذات السعة الكبيرة ، ولكن تبقى في طورها العام ولن يكون هنا عمق في تخصص محدد . لذلك هي خيار ممتاز لمن تخرج حديثا بأن يمضي 3 سنوات من عمله بهذا المجال كبداية في حياته المهنية.

العمل داخل الشركات أو المؤسسات ذو طبيعة اختصاصية أكبر ويمكن تقسيمه إلى مبيعات وصيانة وفي بعض الحالات مبيعات وصيانة في آن واحد وتتيح لك التخصص بأحد المجالات أو الأجهزة بشكل عميق .

لاحظوا التسلسل التالي من اليمين إلى اليسار في المجال الهندسي الطبي :

مهندس مستشفى --- مهندس صيانة داخل أحد الشركات --- مهندس مبيعات لأحد الشركات

حسنا ، هذا التسلسل ليس لإثارة البلبلة والنقاش بل مجرد رؤية شخصية كتسلسل يصف حال الكثير من المهندسين والزملاء خلال مشوار حياتهم العملية وليس له أي علاقة بالرتبة الوظيفية .

لاننسى أيضا أن هناك الكثير من العوامل التي تحدد المكانة الوظيفية والراتب وليس لها علاقة بهذا التسلسل بأي حال .
لن أنصح من عمل في إحدى الشركات لعدد من السنوات بأن يعود للعمل في مستشفى مثلا ، ولن أنصح أيضا من عمل في مجال المبيعات لعدد من السنوات بأن يعود للصيانة ، ويمكن كسر هذه القاعدة عند توفر ظروف معينة .

وأخيرا أحب أن أقول ، أن التميز والابداع والنجاح يمكن أن يكون في أي مكان ومجال ومن يصنعه هو أنت .

شكرا لكم جميعا وتقبلوا تحياتي .


----------



## wika (16 فبراير 2007)

انا عن نفسى أحب ان أخوض فى تجربة امتلاك شركة صيانة 

أبدأ ببدايتها واتطور مها ولو حتى اشتركت مع زميل لى

لأن مجرد الارتباط بمستشفى أو شركة صيانة فالمهندس يتحول فى الأول والأخر الى مجرد موظف

يفتقد الى القدر المطلوب لتخصصنا من المرونة لأن يغامر ويبحث المهندس بنفسه

أنا من داخلى اتمنى ذلك

لكن مافى الغيب يعلمه الله خصوصا انى فى بكارليوس هذه السنة

وربنا يستر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم .

وانا عن نفسي احب يكون لي مركز تدريبي كبير لدورات على الأجهزة الطبية في اي بلد عربي كان .

اقوم بتدريب مهندسين وفنيين بكافة تخصصاتهم مجانأ بدون مقابل .


البغدادي .


----------



## مهند الفتلاوي (20 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
اوافق زميلي biomedical في وجهة نظره وهو ما انا جاري بعمله اذ ان افضل محيط تعمل به هو المستشفى اذ تواجه هناك كافة الاعطال التي يمكن للجهاز الطبي ان يواجهها وكذللك يتيح لك الفرصة للتعلم من المهندسين الاقدم المتواجدين والعاملين بنفس المجال وكذللك يتيح لك فرصة الخطأ والتعلم والاستفادة من هذا الخطأ...وبعد هذا وبعد ان تتأهل وتحيط بكافة الامور التي يجب على المهندس ان يتعلمها يمكنك الانطلاق او وضع اول خطوة للنجاح في اي مؤسسة طبية عالمية كانت او محلية...اما بالنسبة للاختصاص في جهاز واحد فأن هذا قد يقلل من فرص اثبات وجودك في اي محيط قد تعمل به اذ ان المعرفة والاحاطة بكل الاجهزة او لنقول معضمها قد يترك اثر جيد عند مرؤسيك او القائمين على الشركة او حتى المشفى الذي تعمل به اثر جيد مما يؤهلك لترأس البعثات او الدورات التعليمية..
ولكم جزيل الشكر
م.مهند الفتلاوي


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (22 فبراير 2007)

أنا أفضل العمل الأكاديمي داخل الجامعات، باعتبار ان الاختصاص لا زال حديث الولادة ولا يوجد كادر تدريسي كاف من ذوي الاختصاص نفسه .. مع الشكر.


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (4 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ...

بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع ..... فان رايي لايخرج عن باقي أراء الزملاء الأفاضل ولكنه يتفق بشكل كبير مع راي الأخ العزيز مهدي الزعيم .... في تفضيل الجانب الأكاديمي .... خصوصاً في جامعاتنا العربية مع ندرة الكوادر المتخصصة من أصحاب الشهادات العليا المسؤولة عن أعداد و تاهيل الأجيال القادمة من المهندسين الطبيين .... للأسف الشديد لاتزال معظم تلك الكوادر المسؤولة ( أن لم تكن جميعها !!! ) من أختصاصات اخرى هندسية او طبية صرفة لديها أطلاع بسيط عن ماهية هذا التخصص وتنظر اليه من وجهة نظر مرتبطة باختصاصها الأصلي بحيث تكون طريقة تقديمها للمادة العلمية ميالة باتجاه ذلك الأختصاص ( وهي معذورة في ذلك ) لعدم توفر المعلومات الدقيقة لها عن اختصاص الهندسة الطبية ..... مما ادى إلى الأبتعاد عن التخصص الدقيق لذلك العلم و ساهم في تشويش أو ضياع الهوية الحقيقية للمهندس الطبي ( العربي على وجه التحديد ). 

لذلك فأنني أتمنى في يوم من الأيام إنشاء كلية متخصصة بحد ذاتها ( وليس قسم !!! ) للهندسة الطبية تعني بالأختصاصات والتطبيقات المتعددة لهذا العلم الفريد ... وعلى أن يكون كادرها العلمي الأكاديمي ( كله ) من ذوي أختصاص الهندسة الطبية ..... فأهل مكة أدرى بشعابها ... كما يقول القول العربي المأثور ...... ومن الله التوفيق

م . حـــســــــنــيـــن الــعــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (4 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ....

بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع الدقيق فأن رأيي يكاد لا يخرج عن نطاق أراء الأخوة الأفاضل و لكنه يتفق بشكل كبير مع رأي الأخ العزيز مهدي الزعيم ... حول تفضيلي الجانب الأكاديمي خصوصاً مع ندرة الأكاديميين المختصين في الهندسة الطبية ( من أصحاب الشهادات العليا في هذا الأختصاص ) في جامعاتنا العربية ... إن معظم الكوادر العلمية الموجودة ( أن لم تكن جميعها ) والمسؤولة عن إعداد و تأهيل الأجيال القادمة من المهندسين الطبيين هم أصحاب تخصصات طبية أو هندسية أخرى ( كهرباء الكترونيك ميكانيك ليزر كيمياوي ....) غير الهندسة الطبية ..... مع توفر الخبرة و الأمكانات العلمية في اختصاصاتهم الدقيقة الا أنه يتم تقديم المادة العلمية من وجهة نظر ذلك الأختصاص وليس باتجاه الهندسة الطبية ( وهم معذورون في ذلك ) ... كما أن هناك غياب فعال للتخصص بأتجاه الهندسة الطبية نتيجة لغياب التصور الدقيق والفهم الحقيقي والمعلومات العلمية الخاصة والمواكبة لأحدث التطورات التي يشهدها هذا العلم ... مما ساهم في تشويش أو ضياع الهوية الحقيقية للمهندس الطبي ( العربي ) ..... أتمنى أن يتم لإنشاء كلية متخصصة بحد ذاتها ( وليس مجرد قسم ) تعنى بألأختصاصات والتطبيقات والأتجاهات المتعددة للهندسة الطبية و علومها الرائعة ... على أن يكون فيها الكادر العلمي الأكاديمي ( كله ) المسوؤل من ذوي الأختصاص في هذا العلم الرائع .... فأهل مكة أدرى بشعابها ... كما يقول القول العربي الماثور .... عسى الا يطول الإنتظار لتحقيق هذه الأمنية بأذن الله.

م . حــســــــنـــيـــن الـــعــــــر اقــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## xfgdrybth (10 مارس 2007)

actualy i'm very very happy to write this message coz it's my first message on any website. so i have to thank every one said or wrote any thing concern biomedical engineering ,and i'd like to share u with my opionion about what the biomedical engineer shall do after graduation , for me i think that this field looks like asmall baby specially in our arabian countries so i'd like to proceed my studying in an eurobian country ,one of these countries who created that field and developed it such as germany, so i will go to germany en shaa allah to continue there ,to be big u have to dream bigger


----------



## حمزه عمر (13 مارس 2007)

ردك جميل جدا ياحسنين العراقي


----------



## حمزه عمر (13 مارس 2007)

سلامي ليكم اخوتي في الهندسة الطبية


----------



## حمزه عمر (13 مارس 2007)

نرجو تبصيري بأجهزة الكشف عن النظر


----------



## حمزه عمر (13 مارس 2007)

ابحث عن معلمة تفيدني في بحثي عن ضعف النظر


----------



## حمزه عمر (13 مارس 2007)

المقصود هو كلمة معلومة وليس كلمة معلمة ونعتذر


----------



## حمزه عمر (13 مارس 2007)

اعاني من ضعف في الذاكرة ارجو افادتي


----------



## حمزه عمر (13 مارس 2007)

كيف يمكنني ان اتحسس عدد ضربات قلبي


----------



## حمزه عمر (13 مارس 2007)

ماهي العلاقة بين السمع والبصر ؟


----------



## حمزه عمر (13 مارس 2007)

هل يمكنني ان احصي عدد شعر رأسي ؟


----------



## حليم حمود (5 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا الان مازلت في الجامعه ولا اعرف عندما اتخرج ما اعمل (لانني اشعر اني علي الزيرو) وهل يتطل مني ان اكون ملم لتخصصي من اول يوم ويحاسبوني عليه او.............؟ 
اما عن نفسي فانا احب ان اشتغل في شركه هذا لتطور في مجال العمل بسرعه (هذا رايي)
والشغل في المستشفي اظنه قيد للمهندس الفعال.......................................وشكرا


----------



## حليم حمود (5 أبريل 2007)

*الباحث عن مستقبل عملي*

هذا الموضوع من اهم واجمل المواضيع لانه يشغل فكر كل الشباب (وخاصا الطلاب)
وفي هذه الصفحه يعرف الشخص او يستطيع ان يجد جواب لكل همومه ومشاكله
والحمدلله يوجد من يرد علي اسالتهم من المهندسين الفضلاء
وشكرا جزيلا علي هذا الجهد المثمر


----------



## egyptianhema (8 أبريل 2007)

ياترى فى حد هدفه المرض يكون عدوه بجد بجد المرض اصعب حاجه فى الدنيا.....................


----------



## م.الدمشقي (17 أبريل 2007)

انا حاليا اعمل بمستشفى
ولكني افضل العمل بشركات الصيانه


----------



## نسوم (19 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة لله وبركاته 
اتمنى اولا ان تقبلوني كعضوة جديدة بينكم 
بالنسبة لي 1- التخصص اساس النجاح 2- احب ماتعمل حتى تعمل ما تحب 
في البداية العمل في المشفى شيء ضروري يمكن ان يكسبك الخبرة ولكن ببطء اما اذا حصلت على فرصة جيدة مع احدى الشركات فسوف تعمل هذه الشركة على تدريبك على احد الجهزة وايفادك الى الشركةالمصنعة بحيث تعلم كل صغيرة وكبيرة وكل ما يتعلق بهذا الجهاز ومع الزمن سوف تتلقىالتدريب على جهاز اخر واخر وتكبركلما كبرت الشركة ومن ثم يمكن ان تبدا بمشروعك الخاص 
اما بالنسبة للسيدات فسوف يصطدمن بظروف العائلة والاولاد ويتضطررن للقبول بالعمل الذي ياخذ الوقت الاقصر والاقرب للبيت مهما كانت الفرص الاخرى مغرية


----------



## المهندس بلكس (24 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات دي
انا نفسي اعمل في دبي


----------

